# New to Make-up!!!



## CRISNTHIA (Mar 15, 2005)

Hello all!  

I've been reading posts on this site for a few weeks & decided to join (despite being clueless about make-up!).  I recently fell in love with e/s, particularly MAC.  But I have NO CLUE about how to apply any kind of make-up.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops: 

I would love tips if anyone wants to advise!

Thanks!
Cris


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 15, 2005)

welcome CRISNTHIA to the specktra. Thanks


----------



## Sanne (Mar 16, 2005)

welcome to specktra!!!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

